#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Буддийская литература >  > > >  >  >  Книги по буддизму, гелуг?

## Nima

Добрый день!
У меня такой вопрос: какие тексты следует читать в традиции Гелуг, каких учителей? Я знаю Лам Рим и Шантидеву. Остальное пока остаётся тайной =) Понятно, книги Его Святейшества Далай Ламы, это не обсуждается =)
А вот остальные, фундаментальные?
Например, есть Дхамапада (это мы в универе проходили =), а она есть  в виде текста? Она нужна? Очень хотелось бы начать читать дальше, но пока сложно разобраться - очень большой выбор и разброс.

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

Дхаммапада, как, впрочем и Ламрим Цонкапы, есть здесь в библиотеке форума (если сами ее не найдете, обратитесь к модераторам).

Советую (в случае гелуг) читать книги Геше Тинлэя (они есть в сети). Например "Шаматха". Наберите в Яндексе Геше Джампа Тинлэй, и качайте. Удачи!

----------

Гошка (25.04.2014)

----------


## Евгений Ж

У меня Ело Римпоче хорошо идёт))

----------


## Нико

> Добрый день!
> У меня такой вопрос: какие тексты следует читать в традиции Гелуг, каких учителей? Я знаю Лам Рим и Шантидеву. Остальное пока остаётся тайной =) Понятно, книги Его Святейшества Далай Ламы, это не обсуждается =)
> А вот остальные, фундаментальные?
> Например, есть Дхамапада (это мы в универе проходили =), а она есть  в виде текста? Она нужна? Очень хотелось бы начать читать дальше, но пока сложно разобраться - очень большой выбор и разброс.


Это все замечательные книги ЕСДЛ, ламы Тхубтена Еше и ламы Сопы Ринпоче, геше Рабтена, различные труды Цонкапы и комментарии на них. Вот посмотрите примерный список (хотя он более обобщён, чем гелуг):

Berzin, Alexander. Relating to a Spiritual Teacher: Building a Healthy Relationship. Snow Lion; Ithaca, 2000.
Bhikkhu, Buddhadasa. Heartwood of the Bodhi Tree: The Buddha’s Teachings on Voidness. Wisdom; Boston, 1994. 
Bhikkhu, Buddhadasa. Mindfulness with Breathing. Wisdom; Boston, 1996. 
Chodron, Thubten. Blossoms of the Dharma: Living as a Buddhist Nun. North Atlantic Books; Berkeley, 2000.
Chodron, Thubten. Buddhism for Beginners. Snow Lion; Ithaca, 2001.
Chodron, Thubten. Open Heart, Clear Mind. Snow Lion; Ithaca, 1990.
Chodron, Thubten. Working with Anger. Snow Lion; Ithaca, 2001.
Dhammananda, K.Sri. How to Live Without Fear and Worry. Buddhist Missionary Society; Kuala Lumpur, 1988.
Dharmaraksita. Wheel of Sharp Weapons. Library of Tibetan Works and Archives; Dharamsala, India, 1981. 
Eppsteiner, Fred, ed. Path of Compassion. Parallex; Berkerley, 1988.
Gampopa. The Jewel Ornament of Liberation. Transl. by Herbert Guenther, Shambhala; Boulder, CO, 1971.
Goldstein, Joseph. The Experience of Insight. Shambhala; Boston, 1987.
Hanh, Thich Nhat. Being Peace. Parallax; Berleley. 
H.H. Tenzin Gyatso, the 14th Dalai Lama, The Dalai Lama at Harvard. Snow Lion; Ithaca, 1989.
Kapleau, Philip, ed. The Three Pillars of Zen. Rider; London, 1980. 
Khema, Ayya. Being Nobody, Going Nowhere. Wisdom; Boston, 1987.
McDonald, Kathleen, How to Meditate. Wisdom; Boston, 1984. 
Nyanaponika Thera. Heart of Buddhist Meditation. Rider; London, 1962. 
Rabten, Geshe and Dhargye, Geshe. Advice from a Spiritual Friend. Wisdom; Boston, 1986. 
Rinchen, Geshe Sonam and Sonam, Ruth. Thirty seven Practices of Bodhisattvas. Snow Lion; Ithaca, 1996.
Rinpoche, Dilgo Kyentse. Enlightened Courage. Snow Lion; Ithaca, 1993.
Rinpoche, Zopa. Door to Satisfaction. Wisdom; Boston, 1994. 
Rinpoche, Zopa. Transforming Problems: Utilizing Happiness and Suffering in the Spiritual Path. Wisdom; Boston, 1987.
Schumann, H.W.., The Historical Buddha. Arkana; London, 1989. 
Sparham, Gareth, trans. Tibetan Dhammapada. Wisdom; Boston, 1983. 
Stevenson, Ian. Cases of the Reincarnation Type. University of Virginia Press; Charlottesville, 1975 (4 vol). 
Story, Francis, Rebirth as Doctrine and Experience, Buddhist Publication Society, Kandy, 1975.
Suzuki, D.T. An introduction to Zen Buddhism. Rider; London, 1969.  
Suzuki, Shunriyu. Zen Mind, Beginner’s Mind. Weatherhill; New York; 1980.
Tegchog, Geshe Jampa. Transforming the Heart: The Buddhist Way to Joy and Courage. Snow Lion; Ithaca, 1999. 
Trungpa, Chogyam. Cutting Through Spiritual Materialism. Shambhala; London, 1973. 
Tsomo, Karma Legshe, ed. Daughters of the Buddha, Snow Lion; Ithaca, 1988. 
Tsongkapa, Je. The Three Principal Aspects of the Path. Mahayana Sutra and Tntra Press; Howell, N.J., 1988.
Wangchen, Geshe. Awakening the Mind of Enlightenment. Wisdom; Boston, 1988.
Warder, A.K. Indian Buddhism. Motilal Banarsidass; Delhi, 1980.
Willis, Janice D.ed. Feminine Ground. Snow Lion; Ithaca, 1987.
Yeshe, Lama Thubten, Introduction to Tantra. Wisdom; Boston, 1987. 
Yin, Bhikshuni Wu. Choosing Simplicity; A Commentary on the Bhikshuni Pratimoksa. Snow Lion; Ithaca, 2001.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Добрый день!
> У меня такой вопрос: какие тексты следует читать в традиции Гелуг, каких учителей? Я знаю Лам Рим и Шантидеву.


Шантидеву читают во всех школах тиб. буддизма, не только в гелуг )))

----------

Гошка (25.04.2014), Рэлпей (19.03.2015)

----------


## Пема Ванчук

Попалась неплохая книга Анны Кляйн о Гелугпе.

----------


## Нико

Берзина тоже можно почитать, благо у него целый ресурс об этом есть. Он, конечно, небольшой знаток тибетского, но зато знает, о чём говорит. )

----------


## Нико

О! Ещё вспомнился Гленн Муллин

----------

Пема Ванчук (26.04.2014)

----------


## Dechen Norzang

Преобразование проблем в радость. Вкус Дхармы

----------

Влад К (27.04.2014), Юань Дин (12.05.2014)

----------


## Asanga

Необыкновенно хорошая книга. Недавно провел занятие в дацане по этой книге и тут же все книги раскупили. ))
http://dharma.ru/product/3108

Буддийские медитации: тексты практик и руководств
Составление, перевод с тибетского и английского, примечания М. Н. Кожевниковой
Ответственный редактор А. В. Парибок

----------

Юань Дин (12.05.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Необыкновенно хорошая книга. Недавно провел занятие в дацане по этой книге и тут же все книги раскупили. ))
> http://dharma.ru/product/3108
> 
> Буддийские медитации: тексты практик и руководств
> Составление, перевод с тибетского и английского, примечания М. Н. Кожевниковой
> Ответственный редактор А. В. Парибок


Книги ламы Сопы все необыкновенно хороши.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Книги ламы Сопы все необыкновенно хороши.


С учетом того что источники в виде дхарани и сутр - не указаны обычно, ннаверное да. и то что потом от ФПМТ испросить про первоисточники не получается - обычная история

----------


## Нико

> С учетом того что источники в виде дхарани и сутр - не указаны обычно, ннаверное да. и то что потом от ФПМТ испросить про первоисточники не получается - обычная история


Книги по его устным учениям составляются, а это, как известно, -- поток медитации.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Книги по его устным учениям составляются, а это, как известно, -- поток медитации.


Обычная история. С обычным концом в итоге

----------


## Tashi_Tsering

Фундаментальнее некуда: http://dharma.ru/product/1300, http://dharma.ru/product/5763

----------


## Рэлпей

У Дзонкапы и его учеников Далай-лам множество книг и комментариев, но на русском их нет, вам придется изучать тибетский или английский язык, чтобы понимать или узнать больше о Гелук.

----------


## Борис Оширов

Вообще странно, не смотря на то, что на территории России школа гелуг - традиционная форма буддизма, но легче найти тексты любой другой, самой экзотической школы, чем гелугпинские.

----------


## Нико

> Вообще странно, не смотря на то, что на территории России школа гелуг - традиционная форма буддизма, но легче найти тексты любой другой, самой экзотической школы, чем гелугпинские.


А что Вас конкретно интересует?

----------


## Борис Оширов

Например, полная молитва всей линии переемственности Гелуг, с обращением ко всем Далай-ламам, Панчен-ламам и Богдо-гэгэнам. Говорят, что такая существует...
Или вот, наткнулся в учебнике по тиб. языку: "Пять молитв традиции гелугпа: 1) молитва Благостных Деяний; 2) молитва будды Майтреи; 3) молитва Начал и Конца; 4) молитва Блаженных Полей; 5) молитва Деяний Бодхисаттвы" - а где их найти?

----------


## Нико

> Например, полная молитва всей линии переемственности Гелуг, с обращением ко всем Далай-ламам, Панчен-ламам и Богдо-гэгэнам. Говорят, что такая существует...


Такой отдельной вроде нет, но... в чодовских молитвах есть.




> Или вот, наткнулся в учебнике по тиб. языку: "Пять молитв традиции гелугпа: 1) молитва Благостных Деяний; 2) молитва будды Майтреи; 3) молитва Начал и Конца; 4) молитва Блаженных Полей; 5) молитва Деяний Бодхисаттвы" - а где их найти?


Эмм... Тут нужно написать их на тибетском, чтобы сказать, где именно...

----------

